# USB Microphone

## l1t

What kernel module should I add to get a USB Mic to work. I went in checked everysingle USB kernel module checkbox in menuconfig and it still does not show up when I go to preferences >sounds in gnome ....

Thanks.

----------

## Dominique_71

It is snd-usb-audio in the ALSA configuration of menuconfig.

This module support all the USB2 audio class compliant cards. If your webcam is not USB2 audio class2 compliant, you have to search the ALSA website to see if another module will support it.

----------

## l1t

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> It is snd-usb-audio in the ALSA configuration of menuconfig.
> 
> This module support all the USB2 audio class compliant cards. If your webcam is not USB2 audio class2 compliant, you have to search the ALSA website to see if another module will support it.

 

I'm just at work right now so I can't look for that. Would you please like...spell it out for me. As in Filesystems --->  etc. Like explain exactly what menuconfig menus to browse to get to the sn-usb-audio.

Thanks btw.

----------

## BillWho

Just happened to be playing around in here   :Very Happy: 

 Location:                                                                                                                                                                                            │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                                  │  

  │       -> Sound card support (SOUND [=y])                                                                                                                                                               │  

  │         -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=y])                                                                                                                                                │  

  │           -> USB sound devices (SND_USB [=y])                                                                                                                                                          │  

  │

----------

## l1t

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Just happened to be playing around in here  
> 
>  Location:                                                                                                                                                                                            │  
> 
>   │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                                  │  
> ...

 

Great thanks guys! Really appreciate it.

Now while you are here where do I go to enable USB wireless cards such as an Alpha. Or even internal wireless card modules?

----------

## Dominique_71

I always put everything that is ALSA related as modules. Just follow the guide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml and you must be fine.

----------

## l1t

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> I always put everything that is ALSA related as modules. Just follow the guide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml and you must be fine.

 

Basically everything is compiled into my kernel. When I do lsmod all I see is Vbox (for virtualbox) and Nvidia.  This can be potentially bad right?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

l1t,

Menuconfig has a search function.  Press the / key and enter usb-audio

----------

## l1t

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> l1t,
> 
> Menuconfig has a search function.  Press the / key and enter usb-audio

 

Oh cool like vim. Thanks.

----------

## Dominique_71

 *l1t wrote:*   

>  *Dominique_71 wrote:*   I always put everything that is ALSA related as modules. Just follow the guide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml and you must be fine. 
> 
> Basically everything is compiled into my kernel. When I do lsmod all I see is Vbox (for virtualbox) and Nvidia.  This can be potentially bad right?

 

If it work for you, it's fine. But to have ALSA into the kernel made more difficult to configure it because you will have to pass the parameters (like the card index with multiple sound cards setup) in the kernel line of your boot manager (grub, ...), and reboot after changing them.

When they are modules, you can change /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf at any time, and restart alsa with the new configuration with "update-modules; /etc/init.d/alsasound restart".

----------

